# Help Me With My Amazon Order!



## Nichia! (May 22, 2018)

Now I don't know what to say or what to do?! Am afraid this thread will be deleted because....... 
is this free world anymore?


I contact Rey and explained everything to him and he refused to help me!!!!

I placed order on Amazon and bought 2 aaa ReyLight copper and I received just one flashlight!!!

And the one I received is just terrible it flickers all the time and change mods and can't screw the head all the way down because it gets stuck at some point! 

Rey told to go to Amazon and they will help me!!!!!

I contact Amazon before contact Rey about this and they told me to contact the manufacturer and the manufacturer just reused to help!!!!!

I don't know what to do now?!


----------



## Nichia! (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*

He removed me from his followers!!! and I can't see my post 

See for your self!!


----------



## nbp (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*

If your order from Amazon was incorrect or the product was defective, you need to deal with Amazon. That’s pretty basic. Be polite and detailed, and don’t go on a rant or they may just ignore you.


----------



## Nichia! (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*

I did everything I can do and keep telling me to contact the manufacturer and I did and nothing comes from him!

If he's not ReyLight on Amazon how can he give us coupon code to reduce the price here on candlepowerforums????!!


----------



## Nichia! (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*


----------



## Greta (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*



Nichia! said:


> I did everything I can do and keep telling me to contact the manufacturer and I did and nothing comes from him!
> 
> If he's not ReyLight on Amazon how can he give us coupon code to reduce the price here on candlepowerforums????!!



Link to thread/post where the discount code was offered?


----------



## archimedes (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*

That would seem to be a reseller, yes ?


----------



## Nichia! (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*



Greta said:


> Link to thread/post where the discount code was offered?



I have very (extremely) bad condition here please use search on candlepowerforums or google for ReyLight aaa copper or something like that and it will appear to you.

I will search for it too just am having very bad connection now


----------



## Nichia! (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*

Found!

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/439981

Read post #16


----------



## Greta (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*



Nichia! said:


> I have very (extremely) bad condition here please use search on candlepowerforums or google for ReyLight aaa copper or something like that and it will appear to you.
> 
> I will search for it too just am having very bad connection now



I will wait for you to find it as I have at least a dozen other things to be doing right now. Take your time...


----------



## Nichia! (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*



Greta said:


> I will wait for you to find it as I have at least a dozen other things to be doing right now. Take your time...



Okay thank you very much I found it see above


----------



## Nichia! (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*



archimedes said:


> That would seem to be a reseller, yes ?



No it's him


----------



## Nichia! (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*

Only if I knows this would happen I wouldn't even think about it but I can't help it I just love aaa lights


----------



## Nichia! (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*

Now please everyone help me if you can


----------



## MikeSalt (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*

Greta, here  is the link directly to the correct post number to save your scrolling.


----------



## archimedes (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*



archimedes said:


> That would seem to be a reseller, yes ?





Nichia! said:


> No it's him



A brief glance through the seller reviews suggests "XiMan" deals with a variety of items other than flashlights, however.


----------



## Beamhead (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*

Amazon fulfills XiMans orders, so if you were shorted one Amazon will fix it, they are excellent, as for the defective unit it clearly states warranty is through seller. 
That being said if the defective one is part of a partial order then IMHO Amazon should credit you for the entire purchase and let you ship it back.

Ximans negatives have risen in the last 30 days. :thinking:


----------



## Nichia! (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*

Please any idea how to make him give me my money back or my light?


----------



## bykfixer (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*

Surprised Amazon didn't make it right. 

Intruiging....


----------



## Woods Walker (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*



MikeSalt said:


> Greta, here  is the link directly to the correct post number to save your scrolling.




The seller is listed as Ouomn. edit. Or is that the manufacture? Not sure as checking into this on the fly.


----------



## Beamhead (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*



Nichia! said:


> Please any idea how to make him give me my money back or my light?


Are you telling us you have spoken to Amazon about an order that was not complete and defective and they refuse to do anything? If so I have a hard time believing that, not saying it isn't true but it would be at odds with many peoples experience with Amazon. :shrug:


----------



## Woods Walker (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*



hbk_rey said:


> On amazon now. Code: GL497KM4
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076YDYTS5/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Nichia! (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*

Am using forward company to collect things I buy and send it back to me


----------



## Beamhead (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*



Nichia! said:


> Am using forward company to collect things I buy and send it back to me



Perhaps you should have them contact Amazon, good luck.


----------



## Nichia! (May 22, 2018)

*Jeers to ReyLight*

No matter what I do and prove to them they just keep telling me to contact the manufacturer I just don't know what to do now?


----------



## nbp (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*

This all seems very suspicious. Was the package opened by the forwarding company? Could someone there have stolen one of the lights?

You have a Jeers to Reylight here even though Amazon fulfilled the order and a third party handled it before you got it. Until you can prove that Reylight is somehow to blame here I don’t think this Jeer is valid. You might think of renaming it to something like “Help Me With My Amazon Order”.


----------



## Greta (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Help Me With My Amazon Order*



nbp said:


> This all seems very suspicious. Was the package opened by the forwarding company? Could someone there have stolen one of the lights?
> 
> You have a Jeers to Reylight here even though Amazon fulfilled the order and a third party handled it before you got it. Until you can prove that Reylight is somehow to blame here I don’t think this Jeer is valid. You might think of renaming it to something like “Help Me With My Amazon Order”.



Agreed. Done.


----------



## Greta (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Help Me With My Amazon Order*

It seems there is more to this story than originally posted. I will let this go a little further but see it getting shut down in the very near future. Yeah - someone obviously got screwed over... but it doesn't appear to concern CPF and is more of a personal/private matter. We'll see.


----------



## Nichia! (May 22, 2018)

No no don't do that I have told you everything and never lied or done anything wrong my forward company is very respectable and very professional I have been shopping with them for very long time and I have not been in this situation ever before.

I have bought and sent to me through them 1000s and 1000s worth of gear and so many other stuff and never lost or stolen or anything else please do not go this way it is wrong for once just ones help and stand beside me for only one time!


----------



## Nichia! (May 22, 2018)

I told the absolute truth and I have nothing else


----------



## Beamhead (May 22, 2018)

Nichia! said:


> ................... please do not go this way it is wrong for once just ones help and stand beside me for only one time!


There is little to nothing anyone on these forums can do for you, so this will just be your very own rant thread. :tinfoil:


----------



## Nichia! (May 22, 2018)

It's a jeers thread! but as always what can I do about it? Nothing! You change the title as you wish I used to it here hopefully people see this and see how things here works! You will never get justice here! Mark my words!

As always go ahead and delete what you don't like or even close the thread because you can!!


----------



## Nichia! (May 22, 2018)

I have question 

Why would someone steal 1 light when he can take them both? I just received a box with about 40 lights in it all kind of lights small and big aaa to 18650 copper to Titanium Surefire, Maratac, Egaletac, malkoff etc....

Why would he steal one light when he can take much more or high end light why??

I tell you why because he's an honest thief he just needs one light!!


----------



## archimedes (May 22, 2018)

Nichia! said:


> I have question
> 
> Why would someone steal 1 light when he can take them both? I just received a box with about 40 lights in it all kind of lights small and big aaa to 18650 copper to Titanium Surefire, Maratac, Egaletac, malkoff etc....
> 
> ...



Please remain aware of CnJ Rule 4 ...

_
4. DO NOT ACCUSE ANYONE OF FRAUD

The rules in a Court of Law are very stringent on the burden of proof for claims of "Fraud". They are even more stringent here: DO NOT ACCUSE ANYONE or ANY VENDOR OF IT. Save it for your real-world lawsuit. This is not the venue for claims of "Fraud"._


----------



## Nichia! (May 22, 2018)

archimedes said:


> Please remain aware of CnJ Rule 4 ...
> 
> *
> 4. DO NOT ACCUSE ANYONE OF FRAUD
> ...



Am talking about my forward company!


----------



## Nichia! (May 22, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*



nbp said:


> This all seems very suspicious. Was the package opened by the forwarding company? Could someone there have stolen one of the lights?
> 
> You have a Jeers to Reylight here even though Amazon fulfilled the order and a third party handled it before you got it. Until you can prove that Reylight is somehow to blame here I don’t think this Jeer is valid. You might think of renaming it to something like “Help Me With My Amazon Order”.



I have question 

Why would someone steal 1 light when he can take them both? I just received a box with about 40 lights in it all kind of lights small and big aaa to 18650 copper to Titanium Surefire, Maratac, Egaletac, malkoff etc....

Why would he steal one light when he can take much more or high end light why??

I tell you why because he's an honest thief he just needs one light!!


----------



## nbp (May 22, 2018)

I don’t know that they did steal it. But I do know that people other than Amazon touched the package, so it opens up the possibility. That is why I asked if it could have happened. 

The point is that there are a few things that could have gone wrong here, and in the absence of any concrete facts, there is no one to Jeer based on the rules of the Jeers forum. Greta is being generous in leaving it open, but the more information you can provide, the better chance someone could suggest some ideas for you to try. Fussing about CPF policy isn’t productive. Spelling out the scenario beginning to end including dates and specifics regarding your communication with the various parties IS productive. I would work on assembling that information.


----------



## scout24 (May 22, 2018)

Nichia! said:


> It's a jeers thread! but as always what can I do about it? Nothing! You change the title as you wish I used to it here hopefully people see this and see how things here works! You will never get justice here! Mark my words!
> 
> As always go ahead and delete what you don't like or even close the thread because you can!!



Being hysterical, painting with a broad brush, accusing staff of being heavy handed, and thinking anyone here has any culpability re: you getting "justice"? You're just digging yourself a deeper and deeper hole. You've been given excellent suggestions by everyone here. And a mile of slack, as has been pointed out. My personal suggestion? Take a deep breath. Log off for a day or two. Get your timeline, facts, and figures in order as was suggested by NBP. And realize, please, that nobody here caused your situation, is responsible for it, or owes you anything. Sometimes you're the dog, sometimes you're the hydrant. Such is life...


----------



## bigburly912 (May 22, 2018)

I’m sorry you are experiencing issues with Amazon. I have literally done enough transactions to embarrass myself if I even gave a ballpark figure through amazon. EVERY time I’ve had an issue they made it right. I don’t know who you are contacting at amazon but something isn’t right.


----------



## Eric242 (May 23, 2018)

One thing to consider: Using a forwarding company probaly means they wait for a certain amount of time, weight or items before they ship the stuff to the recipient (40 lights after all in that case). Maybe it is a bit strange for amazon that the issue is reported after a certain amount of time after the order was delivered (to the forwarding company) ?


----------



## tatasal (May 23, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*



Nichia! said:


> Am using forward company to collect things I buy and send it back to me



May I ask if the you are the buyer of the missing light or was it bought by the forwarding company, eventually to be sent to you by that company?

Some forwarding companies also have services that order in your behalf after you pay them, of which in this case, you have no identity with Amazon as a buyer and the buyer's protection only belongs to the 'actual' buyer, which is the forwarding company.


----------



## MikeSalt (May 23, 2018)

I think we need to start again on this one, with the full story from start to finish. For instance, this was originally a Jeer to Reylight in the title, then it is revealed that Amazon may be the culprit, and then it is only by post 23 that you reveal that you used a forwarding company too. It's very difficult to help when bits of the puzzle arrive at different times.

Whatever advantage the forwarding company offers (price, convenience...) it seems that in this one instance, it has caused unnecessary confusion in resolving this issue. 

It also doesn't help that there's two issues here. 

With regard to the light that did arrive, in my personal opinion, the best person to fix your faulty light is hbk_rey. He should know his lights inside out and be able to work with you to a diagnosis and send out replacement parts where applicable. However, I'm not sure how much that relationship has soured already given that you've set up a Jeer and he's blocked your posts on the Facebook group. 

On the issue of the missing light, I fear that Amazon will just point the finger of blame at the forwarding company, and the forwarding company will point the finger of blame at Amazon. Since you were not there to witness the transfer, I'm pretty sure you're going to have to write this one off. Weigh that loss up against the gains you have received from all the previously successful deliveries through the forwarding company before using them again.


----------



## hbk_rey (May 23, 2018)

*Re: Jeers to ReyLight*

ok, here is the whole story. 

1. I don't know anything about the followers. Never paid any attention to that.

2. I am not mod of the other FB group. So I can't delete anything.

3. I'm in China, and my email is either [email protected] or [email protected] 
Not any RayLight or UK thing.

4. I could always help fix the bad light, no matter where did you buy it. But I can't do anything with the missing one. That's amzon warehouse or the store problem. You could always return and ask for refund.

5. I'm really sick of tons of messages. 


Edit: Here is a link to Nichia!'s post in ReyLight FB group. Maybe you can't read it unless you are a member of the group. 
Edit: I just deleted the FB post.


----------



## Eric242 (May 23, 2018)

MikeSalt said:


> Whatever advantage the forwarding company offers (price, convenience...)


Buying from the US with a non US Shipping address at sellers who don´t ship int´l seems the only advantage I can think of.


MikeSalt said:


> Since you were not there to witness the transfer[....]


If the Amazon package was unopened within the package of the forwarding company it would be obvious who´s to blame. But that´s guessing after all.

Eric


----------



## MikeSalt (May 24, 2018)

Eric242 said:


> If the Amazon package was unopened within the package of the forwarding company it would be obvious who´s to blame



It's information like this from the OP that would help us to help.


----------



## DrafterDan (May 24, 2018)

the OP had a long thread going in the facebook Flashlight Fanatics group page on this same thing. He purchased from someone called "raylight" on Amazon, and got hosed. That definitely stinks, but his beef is with the seller. ReyLight told him that on fb, but it doesn't seem to be sinking in. 

We'd like to help, believe us. We hate when sales go wrong. But you need to deal with the seller on the second torch that was lost from your order of two. I think it was the mokume version, by the way.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 24, 2018)

Total transparency or I refuse to become emotionally involved.........:shakehead Nope! Not gonna do it. Wouldn't be prudent at this juncture.

~ Chance


----------



## Greta (May 25, 2018)

As I anticipated.... 

The OP has been online but has not bothered to come back to this thread and offer up any further information or even any appreciation to those who have attempted to help. :ironic: Sometimes I really just wanna be wrong... ya know? :sigh:

Thread closed. :shakehead


----------

